# One of the reverse gears does not work....



## TunaTaint

UPDATE ON THIS 2/4/2016

It was a minor adjustment as you guys mentioned!!!

Al is well now and both reverse gears are working...

Just a adjustment on the GEAR SELECTOR /SPEED SELECTOR 


--------------------------------------------------------

Hi first off I am new here , and just survived the snow in the NY area!!!!

I have a ST24 920014 One of the reverse gears doe not work but the other one does...

Could it be a simple adjustment of the gear thingy?


take it easy on me I am new


----------



## skutflut

TunaTaint said:


> Hi first off I am new here , and just survived the snow in the NY area!!!!
> 
> I have a ST24 920014 One of the reverse gears doe not work but the other one does...
> 
> Could it be a simple adjustment of the gear thingy?
> 
> 
> take it easy on me I am new


Probably a simple adjustment of the gear thingy. :wavetowel2::icon_whistling:


----------



## TunaTaint

skutflut said:


> Probably a simple adjustment of the gear thingy. :wavetowel2::icon_whistling:


lol the "clutch arm" ?


----------



## skutflut

TunaTaint said:


> lol the "clutch arm" ?


If everything else is working, forward and one reverse, and the wheels are turning, the clutch mechanism is probably ok. 

Check Page 27 of your manual for instructions on adjusting the speed selector. Might be something is a loose. Did you notice if any of the forward gears are not correct, like too fast or slow? 

Manual is here, but Im sure you have yours close at hand....

Speed Selector Adjustment - Ariens 920014 COMPACT 24 LE Owner's/operator's Manual [Page 27]


----------



## RedOctobyr

You say one of the reverse gears doesn't work. Which one? 

If you have reverse 1, and reverse 2, where 2 should be faster, which doesn't work? 

If reverse 1 doesn't work, then you probably need to adjust the gear selector linkage length. I'd follow the instructions that skutflut linked to. 

If this linkage is adjusted wrong, it can make all of your either forward, or reverse, speeds too fast. If all the forward speeds are too fast, then reverse 1 might not move at all. And if all the reverse speeds are too fast, then forward 1 might not move at all. 

Start with adjusting the linkage, and see how it goes.


----------



## TunaTaint

skutflut said:


> If everything else is working, forward and one reverse, and the wheels are turning, the clutch mechanism is probably ok.
> 
> Check Page 27 of your manual for instructions on adjusting the speed selector. Might be something is a loose. Did you notice if any of the forward gears are not correct, like too fast or slow?
> 
> Manual is here, but Im sure you have yours close at hand....
> 
> Speed Selector Adjustment - Ariens 920014 COMPACT 24 LE Owner's/operator's Manual [Page 27]





RedOctobyr said:


> You say one of the reverse gears doesn't work. Which one?
> 
> If you have reverse 1, and reverse 2, where 2 should be faster, which doesn't work?
> 
> If reverse 1 doesn't work, then you probably need to adjust the gear selector linkage length. I'd follow the instructions that skutflut linked to.
> 
> If this linkage is adjusted wrong, it can make all of your either forward, or reverse, speeds too fast. If all the forward speeds are too fast, then reverse 1 might not move at all. And if all the reverse speeds are too fast, then forward 1 might not move at all.
> 
> Start with adjusting the linkage, and see how it goes.



Thank you guys!!!! I had a feeling that all this time soemthing was of... I have had the blower for 2 season now so I am thinking initially when i set it up I mgiht have made mistake...


Ill play with the adjustments... I have sneaky suspicion it is that.

ill report back!!!!


----------



## skutflut

TunaTaint said:


> Thank you guys!!!! I had a feeling that all this time soemthing was of... I have had the blower for 2 season now so I am thinking initially when i set it up I mgiht have made mistake...
> 
> 
> Ill play with the adjustments... I have sneaky suspicion it is that.
> 
> ill report back!!!!


Make sure the engine is off while you are playing with the linkages. Don't want to leave anything behind in the machine, like fingers.


----------



## TunaTaint

Ok here is the update:


I adjusted the speed selector as per manual and Reverse 1 is going in forward slow and reverse 2 is actually going in reverse,,,



All the other forward gears work.....

just R1 is going "forward"


any advice?


----------



## Shryp

TunaTaint said:


> Ok here is the update:
> 
> 
> I adjusted the speed selector as per manual and Reverse 1 is going in forward slow and reverse 2 is actually going in reverse,,,
> 
> 
> 
> All the other forward gears work.....
> 
> just R1 is going "forward"
> 
> 
> any advice?


Either your adjustment is still off or something is loose/bent.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

You need to adjust the linkage until the friction disc is on one side of the driving plate's center for the first gear and on the other side of center for the first reverse gear.

Presently you have it adjusted so that it's on the same side of center for first and first reverse and only goes to the other side in the second reverse.
If you're doing it according to the manual something is either very worn or might be bent.

The video might help:


----------



## RedOctobyr

TunaTaint said:


> Ok here is the update:
> 
> 
> I adjusted the speed selector as per manual and Reverse 1 is going in forward slow and reverse 2 is actually going in reverse,,,
> 
> 
> 
> All the other forward gears work.....
> 
> just R1 is going "forward"
> 
> 
> any advice?


Like they said, maybe something is damaged. But if you watch how the mechanism moves when you go into Reverse 2, vs Forward 6, that will help show you which way you need to adjust things for your particular machine. 

For the lever that sticks out of the machine, you need to decrease the throw in the direction of Forward 6, and increase the throw in the direction of Reverse 2. You currently have too much Forward throw, and not enough Reverse throw. 

Watching how the lever moves for R2 vs F6 will help determine whether you need to make things longer or shorter for your adjustment.


----------

